# New Gallery Not Displaying Right?



## Dragoneer (Jan 19, 2009)

Your FA gallery should look like the above image. If they do not you will need to clear your cache in your browser. Instructions on how to do that can be found here.​


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jan 19, 2009)

On most browsers Ctrl+F5 should clear cache as well, it does on internet explorer 6 and 7 anyway.


----------



## Temrin (Jan 19, 2009)

I have cleared my Cache, restarted my browser and it still has not changed. Is there anything else that i have to do to get it to change?

EDIT: after like 5 minutes it all of a sudden it just started to work. Pfft. Computers are so finicky.


----------



## RedFoxy (Jan 19, 2009)

When do you think to add NEXT and PREVIOUS picture? That can be really usefull when you wanna browse a gallery looking the picture in full view and not in thumb


----------



## RedFoxy (Jan 19, 2009)

Another one, with that new system of thum we loose the descriptions and the author name&link, can you restore it or just only the author name and link?


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Jan 19, 2009)

This is just beautiful unless you are a poet and have a screen full of the same icon. Why do coders always mess with the stuff that works rather than fix the stuff that doesn't?


----------



## Jym (Jan 19, 2009)

OHHH, well that looks MUCH better, thanks. n.n


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to miss the recent submission dates.


----------



## Enik (Jan 19, 2009)

Half the stuff on my profile wont even load. Not even the FA banner.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 19, 2009)

The Mac Firefox (2.1) doesn't seem have "options" under the tools tab. I don't know how to clear my cache now. 

I have the thumbnails showing, but they're all in a column. How can I get them to go into that box shape?


----------



## Taigitsune-Kun (Jan 19, 2009)

What are the odds of getting CSS tags for mature and adult work again? I used these to block such images at work to prevent uncomfortable questions.


----------



## mjriv1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with several here.
The icon view now is too small to really see anything of value and the thumbnail that used to display in a second or two now takes about five to ten times longer to show.  That and the loss of the submission name, artist name and the date makes this new layout more user unfriendly for me.  Been taking lessons in design from MicroSoft?


----------



## makenshi (Jan 19, 2009)

Using a recent version of WebKit (r40000) the icons are all displayed in a single vertical column, rather than properly stacked.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 19, 2009)

I know it's standard to complain about anything that's changed, just because it's new and unfamiliar -- but I also wanted to chime in that this new setup seems to take away more than it adds in visual appeal. I especially don't like losing the submission dates, because I liked being able to see at a glance when the artist last submitted anything.

It's not horrible, but personally I don't really see it as an improvement.  Maybe if I were primarily a visual artist I'd feel differently, but as a writer, there's no point to having story thumbnails show up so small that the titles on them can hardly be read.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow, this new layout is kind of freaky. I think I like it


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> The Mac Firefox (2.1) doesn't seem have "options" under the tools tab. I don't know how to clear my cache now.



On the Mac, I believe it's under Firefox -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Network/Cache -> Clear Now.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the new look, loading the thumbs is almost instant for me. And for those who really want that submission date, can't you just add it under the submission name like you have the artist name under the submission name in Favories? =P I dunno... I have no complaints about it so far myself =)


----------



## Amber (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow, I like it...


----------



## Kelix (Jan 19, 2009)

I do not like it.
I want the timestamps back, and this is crap for writers.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't even figure out what this is supposed to be. Nothing's changed for me, and I cleared my cache yesterday. By "user gallery", do you mean the gallery tab on our userpage? Or the submissions inbox?


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jan 19, 2009)

icon for featured doesn't show.

I liked the dates.

Old system was better for most purposes, since the tile sizes are too small to make out any detail without mousing over and waiting for them to load anyway.

Also as a writer, I usually make my own thumbnails, but if I didn't... yeah, shitsux. Also even my thumbs are made too tiny to properly read the titles anymore.

Fail.

So when are we getting search back?


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 19, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> I can't even figure out what this is supposed to be. Nothing's changed for me, and I cleared my cache yesterday. By "user gallery", do you mean the gallery tab on our userpage? Or the submissions inbox?



It's the left-hand column on your userpage, under your profile -- the boxes that say "Latest submissions" and "Favorites."



			
				CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> icon for featured doesn't show.



Mine does.  I almost missed it, though, because my eye went immediately to all the blank space around my 100x100 thumbnail for the latest submission.


----------



## 9_6 (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked the plain text with appearing image upon mouse hovering better because it had more infos like dates, the title and a clickable username.
The system like it is now fails if people post stories or music or replace the resized image thumbnail with their own silly thumbnails like those '18+' things.

Why do you waste your time on 'enhancing' working systems instead of already implementing the most essential things like the possibility to edit your comments.
I mean, what the hell why can't I edit my comments? Would that be that hard to implement?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 19, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> It's the left-hand column on your userpage, under your profile -- the boxes that say "Latest submissions" and "Favorites."



Ohhhh. Well, it works. I'm disappointed, though, it seems like a useless thing to have spent time updating, especially when I still don't have select all buttons in my inbox. I don't know about anyone else, but I think that's a little more important; not to mention I thought it was coming with "the next big update". I guess we'll have to wait for the next update, then.


----------



## Chubchu (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone know how to make the new gallery show up on Opera? I cleared my cache, but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Mazz (Jan 19, 2009)

Temrin said:


> I have cleared my Cache, restarted my browser and it still has not changed. Is there anything else that i have to do to get it to change?
> 
> EDIT: after like 5 minutes it all of a sudden it just started to work. Pfft. Computers are so finicky.



Technology... 
--

Ok, on topic. I miss the time stamps only a little, I actually am thrilled about the thumbnails like that now. The hover thing never always worked and being able to see some thumbnails of a person's gallery before actually browsing to me is awesome. 

Very cool, I usually hate your updates FA, but this and the new rules. Very cool for the most part.


----------



## Bakensobek (Jan 19, 2009)

Is that how it is supposed to look? Because on my browser it doesn't look like that at all. Only one big thumbnail with all the others located one right below the other. Cache cleared and still looks like dung. 

Windows and Firefox 3.0.5, if anyone wants to know.


----------



## Firehazard (Jan 19, 2009)

Just curious... how does this display in systems without JavaScript support, like certain mobile phones?


----------



## Growly (Jan 19, 2009)

Bakensobek said:


> Is that how it is supposed to look? Because on my browser it doesn't look like that at all. Only one big thumbnail with all the others located one right below the other. Cache cleared and still looks like dung.
> 
> Windows and Firefox 3.0.5, if anyone wants to know.




Ditto, except I'm using Safari on the Mac.
EDIT: And OF COURSE the second I report this, it starts working. lol.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 19, 2009)

A pretty image I didn't draw, did I?
I think you have some concurrency/race conditions problems. I moused over my "elements" submission, then swept the cursor briefly over my favs, and one of my favs loaded in my submission slot.
Cache cleaned, Firefox 3.05, rather slow link.


----------



## BiggKatt (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to say, I'm not terribly impressed by it.  In fact, I quite dislike it.  I liked the time stamps, and this is, how to say?  Terribly messy looking and a bit of an eyesore.  We had thumbnails before, on the roll-over.  That seemed to work really well.  I also do not like not being able to see who the artist is next to the piece of work.  That and it really is slowing the site down a great deal, even after following the 'fix' steps.  No, I don't care for this very much at all.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 19, 2009)

As I've said everywhere else:  don't like it.  Many different reasons.  Too full of eggroll to outline them, right now.

Blurf.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Just curious... how does this display in systems without JavaScript support, like certain mobile phones?



The rollover image replacement doesn't work, as one would expect, but the usability is still there: the large thumbnail leads to the most recent submission/fave, the tiny thumbnails still display, and clicking them lead to the submissions.

I tested using Firefox 3 with NoScript installed and not allowing scripting on FA, and I tested using Dillo.


----------



## Clyde_Dale (Jan 19, 2009)

Being an author, my homepage now has a bunch of [story] icons. This pretty much kills any chance of anyone browsing my page from finding something they want without clicking every single story and reading desctags.

Seriously, at LEAST have desctags viewable by panning mouse over, so people know what they're going to be reading before they click on it.


----------



## BillyTheCat128 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice new re-design! =3
But... (if I may kindly ask) How can I turn this off!? Or is it permanent!? 

If it's permanent then... why can the developers program something like this, but actually can't seem to program a simple script to delete the "Submission has been deleted by the owner" Tags!? =3
Or (If they are so highly well educated and advanced) show 'who' deleted their submissions, journals and etc!?
I mean... I'm a person that can take simple information like: "Oh! so <insert-username-here> has deleted that submission!?.. okay!! It's good to know that then that I have to search for what has been deleted by who..."

Okay... I'm sorry, that was just mean.
But to me it seems like the developers on here couldn't even script a simple boolean, even if their lives depended on it.
They can script all the useless things but the 'usefull' things are just entirely forgotten.
(or just simply ignored, because scripting something like this is just too big for the servers to handle!)

Just something I had to get of my chest! ^^;


----------



## Meko (Jan 19, 2009)

So many negative comments. Feels like when DeviantART upgraded from V5 to V6. XD

Anyway, I personally like it a lot. It gives a much greater appeal to the site itself. It isn't near a site overhaul that is desperately needed, but it is a step in the right direction. Great work guys! 

Obviously, as a lot of writers expressed, it isn't great for them. Maybe you should attempt to have something of what DeviantART has like a beta, but without having to pay to have that feature. That way people who want to give feedback can before anything is forced upon them, and the people who choose not to will have to deal with what is given to them.


----------



## engine (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the thumbnails in the new view are too small to get much benefit out of. If they were made larger then it could be useful to catch attention, but as it stands they don't help - you can't really see anything in the thumbs.
I also think it'd be a good idea to retain title/time/date/artist(for faves) information on the frontpage.

Cheers, FA.


----------



## V_N_735 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not fond of this new gallery style. Any chance there could be some sort of way to revert back to the old, familiar, user-friendly gallery display?


----------



## Azraelle (Jan 20, 2009)

It's not necessarily a bad update, I just don't really care for it; it just feels like unnecessary fluff.  FA has already been kind of slow to respond lately, and this just makes it take longer still.  And I can't click the artist names under my favorites to go to their pages anymore.  Without a proper search function, this was the best way to navigate the site and find new artists to watch, and now I can't even do that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeap. I'm not seeing it. I've restarted FF with clearing everything twice.


----------



## LazyLeopard (Jan 20, 2009)

*sigh* I really miss the submission dates (and the artists' name links in the favourites panel). However the new way of displaying the previews is way better than the old hovering popups (which tended to pop up in unexpected places from time to time).


----------



## Kelix (Jan 20, 2009)

Why not have both? Put those small thumbnails to the left of the titles. When you scroll over the picture it loads in the large preview area, and when you scroll over the title it shows you the description?

I think that would kick ass.


----------



## humbird0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Image load times seem to be about the same as the old system.
It has a nice look in general.
However, thumbnail images for Flash submissions look too small.

One nice idea that might be fun to play with is adding "previous" and "next" buttons to allow people to view the whole gallery without ever leaving the user page.
Granted, it wouldn't be practical for viewing black & white images, since they don't show up well at shrunken size. But it'd be an optional thing.
But one could always view the gallery normally.


----------



## Fana McCloud (Jan 20, 2009)

The latest submissions area on my page is a bit glitchy: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fanafox/ It only displays thumbnails for the first 3 items in my gallery - the rest are there as sort of "invisible thumbnails" that when I mouse over them, still provide a link to those entries, but as I said there is no visible thumbnail and they don't provide the larger view of the item when moused over either. I'm using Firefox 3.0.5 on Windows XP and yes, I did clear my cache. XD I doubt it's a problem on my end though because my user page is the only one that seems to do this to me.


----------



## yak (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of feedback guys, I was busy working on something that would improve site latency, which is coming in effect in a few hours.

Once I get a large enough chunk of time I will be sure to read every post on the fora, analyze and amalgam all the change requests into an update which would be rolled out shortly afterwards.


----------



## Drakensoul87 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yak:
Is there even the possibility of adding an option to go back the to the old style for people who have issues(not just personal preference issues, but things like the page mis-aligning, not loading on mobiles anymore, not fitting right on high resolutions)? 

There is a poll currently running with 80 for change it back, 29 to keep it, but my question is you seem to be the technical person here, is that is it even possible? And if the option isn't possible to change between the two, can you just tell people, is there any chance you would revert to the old style?


----------



## Furrine (Jan 20, 2009)

well i tried to clear mi cache by start-> control panel -> internets opstions-> general -> browsing history-> delete files and coockies and history and STILL doesnt work... 

i dont have mi select all in mi submission, i dont have the invert selcetion either and its like that for everything... only the nuke all works! why doesnt it work?


----------



## vendetta_leopard (Jan 21, 2009)

As a writer I often feel like a second class citizen on FA, and this hasn't done anything to help that feeling, I must say.  The new thumbnail system seems to work fine for artwork, but if you have stories or chapters of stories, even if you've made custom thumbnails, there's no easy way to inspect them or see them at a glance.  If you could just put the submission titles back, along with the new thumbnails, I think it might be the best of both worlds, otherwise I think people are going to have a really hard time finding my work.


----------



## hara-surya (Jan 21, 2009)

Let's see, the new style is generally unpopular, doesn't render properly in standards compliant browsers such as Webkit, currently the most compliant rendering engine out there, the site has slowed to a crawl trying to handle all the requests and the forum is so slow it took almost 30 seconds to reply to a "Post reply" click.

If I were a business and my webmasters caused this to happen to the site I was running I'd seriously re-think the employment of my webmaster.  And it's worth saying, I'm studying a field of computer science so new there aren't even job postings in my field (that field being Informatics).


----------



## Nylak (Jan 21, 2009)

ciaranskye said:


> Let's see, the new style is generally unpopular...blahblahblah.


 
Not necessarily.  Pretty sure most of the people who bother posting are the ones who have a problem with it, so we're seeing a biased sample.

Personally, I didn't like it, but then I realised I just needed to refresh.  Durr.  I like it much better now.  It's nifty, the hovering thumbnails from the last version didn't work well with my browser, and the larger thumbnails you can see now are helpful and stylish.


----------



## buni (Jan 22, 2009)

No love in Chrome either. Cleared twice. Cleared, closed tab, and relaunched once. Closed, quit, and restarted Chrome once. All I get is broken-image links now.

buni. =x.x=


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2009)

buni said:


> No love in Chrome either. Cleared twice. Cleared, closed tab, and relaunched once. Closed, quit, and restarted Chrome once. All I get is broken-image links now.
> 
> buni. =x.x=


I just downloaded Chrome, loaded up FA, and it works fine.

Try this:


Click the Wrench
Click "Clear browsing data..."
Check only "Empty the Cache"
Set "Clear data from this period" to "Everything".
Click "Clear Browsing Data".
Close out of Chrome COMPLETELY, re-open it and try again?


----------



## buni (Jan 22, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I just downloaded Chrome, loaded up FA, and it works fine.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...



Odd. I must've been doing something in the wrong order, because now it works. =o.o=

buni. =o.o=


----------



## Eevee (Jan 22, 2009)

Can we stop telling users to clear their caches and restart, potentially losing a lot of state and slowing down future browsing, when ctrl-f5 works just as well?


----------



## mjriv1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's see;

Many have asked for the 'Search' to be fixed for some time now.
Many have asked for the 'Submission Deleted by owner' or 'Journal Deleted by owner' to be removed.

What was done?  They 'fixed' something that was not broken to begin with.
Shows how much they listen to what you say here.


----------



## SnWulf (Jan 23, 2009)

New user page is nice, but there's a bug: mousing over fave thumbnails doesn't work on user pages with empty galleries. This worked yesterday but broke after the latest update.


----------



## yak (Jan 23, 2009)

SnWulf said:


> New user page is nice, but there's a bug: mousing over fave thumbnails doesn't work on user pages with empty galleries. This worked yesterday but broke after the latest update.



Confirmed.
Thank you for noticing, it should be fixed now.


----------



## Metassus (Jan 23, 2009)

Tonight I finally managed to see the new format, having been away from home for a week and seeing only that which my 3G provider considered worthwhile to update in the cache.

Dragoneer, this new format is BRUTAL. It's appalling, pathetic, useless, angering and go search in your thesaurus for other similes that manage to get my point across. I hate it.

I spent most of tonight trying to work out anything positive about it. I failed. It's pathetic. Even though I'm one who likes new things, I find this format is ... well, you probably see from where I'm coming. 

I post text as well as images. It's as useful for texts as a wart on Angelina Jolie's face. For images it's as entertaining as herpes. Instead of viewing things quickly and simply, your update has made viewing less linear, more laggy and just downright useless.

Please don't think this is simply a venomous reaction. It's also tainted with vitriol. I can't see one single benefit in this new format. Not one. I hope you see my reaction in a positive light. Primarily in that I positively hate it.

Please temper my attitude by the fact that I have to date been unable to afford a sub to the site, and intend to do so in the future. Long may you continue to provide a service.


----------



## StormKitty (Jan 23, 2009)

My gallery display was working fine last night, using the New format.  Today it is messed up, showing both a single column of thumbnails.  No text with them (nor artist in the favorites), just the undersized thumbnails.  I was ambivalent about the two rows of thumbnails, what I had up to last night, but having a single column like this is completely unworkable, since by the time I scroll down enough to mouse over the bottom thumbnail the image has scrolled off the top of the screen.

I'm using Firefox 3, and I already tried the instructions for clearing my cache, and restarted my browser.  Same result.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

I didn't even had to use crtl+F5 at all. Just be patient and refresh a couple of times if it doesn't work. most browsers eventually pick up changes easily. :3 just not in an instant. I simply refreshed 3 times and it worked.

Edit: Oh and I use Flock. it's a close cousin to Firefox, never had any problems with it at all, and it has a very nice CSS reader as well (unlike firefox... urgh) so maybe you can try it out.


----------



## StormKitty (Jan 24, 2009)

Still getting the virtually unusable single column of thumbnails.  I have an alternate ID, so I logged out and logged in under that ID.  It worked fine - three rows of thumbnails.  Logged out and returned to this ID, and got the single column display again.

Then I went into (under FA) Control Panel -> Account settings and changed Template from default_old to Default.  Now it displays fine.

Curiouser and curiouser.  Now to see if I get reminded why I preferred the default_old template to the Default...


----------



## Xendrian (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a problem with my gallery it seems that all of the previews are showing themselves in a straight line down instead of a group.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2009)

Xendrian said:


> There is a problem with my gallery it seems that all of the previews are showing themselves in a straight line down instead of a group.



Happened in Prism, too, but a press of the F5 key restored the view as a group.


----------

